# What does "ВЫ АДВОКАТ, СПЕЦИАЛИЗИРУЮЩИЙСЯ НА ЦИФРОВЫХ ПРАВАХ? ИЛИ ВЫ ЗНАЕТЕ ТАКОГО СПЕЦИАЛИСТА? ТОГДА НАПИШИТЕ МНЕ ОБ ЭТОМ СЕГОДНЯ!" mean?



## Cuntflaps (Apr 29, 2021)

What does "ВЫ АДВОКАТ, СПЕЦИАЛИЗИРУЮЩИЙСЯ НА ЦИФРОВЫХ ПРАВАХ? ИЛИ ВЫ ЗНАЕТЕ ТАКОГО СПЕЦИАЛИСТА? ТОГДА НАПИШИТЕ МНЕ ОБ ЭТОМ СЕГОДНЯ!" mean? Is this the language of the Japanese people? I believe this is Japanese or French. Plz someone translate the crazy words.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Apr 29, 2021)

Gib lawyer that specializes in digital law pls.

Courtesy of google translate.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 29, 2021)

means null is looking for a russian lawyer


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 29, 2021)

Cuntflaps said:


> What does "ВЫ АДВОКАТ, СПЕЦИАЛИЗИРУЮЩИЙСЯ НА ЦИФРОВЫХ ПРАВАХ? ИЛИ ВЫ ЗНАЕТЕ ТАКОГО СПЕЦИАЛИСТА? ТОГДА НАПИШИТЕ МНЕ ОБ ЭТОМ СЕГОДНЯ!" mean? Is this the language of the Japanese people? I believe this is Japanese or French. Plz someone translate the crazy words.


----------



## Cuntflaps (Apr 29, 2021)

Is Putin going to put Null in Russian prison for the crime of laughing at people on the internet?


----------



## Un Platano (Apr 29, 2021)

It says "BbI A_A_BOKAT, CnEuNA_A_N3NPYIOWNNCR HA UNOPOBbIX nPABAX? N_A_N BbI 3HAETE TAKOTO CnEUNA_A_NCTA? TOT_A_A HAnNWNTE MHE Ob ETOM CETO_A_HR!", which is simply gibberish and I'm afraid Dear Leader may have finally lost his mind.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 29, 2021)

It's Kiwi farms autism, so Anime Girls also have to be involved somehow.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## byuu (Apr 29, 2021)

Null said:
			
		

> DO YOU HAVE BIG DICK?
> I LIKE TO SUCK BIG DICK
> PLS EMAIL ME
> 
> P.S.: NO KASACHSTAN NIGGERS


----------



## JimiHendrix (Apr 29, 2021)

i assumed it was a secret message to activate some sleeper cells Null had planted.


----------



## Tookie (Apr 29, 2021)

"Unbreakable union of freeborn Republics Great Russia has welded forever to stand! Created in struggle by will of the peoples, The united and mighty, Soviet Union!"


----------



## Oliveoil (Apr 29, 2021)

What is Google translate?
Edit: I duped this response so let me try the translate again.
Send fat girl port to Null. null@kiwifarms.net


----------



## Just Dont (Apr 29, 2021)

Null wants a lawyer who knows Ukrainian Law.


----------



## kazuhiro (Apr 29, 2021)

Cuntflaps said:


> What does "ВЫ АДВОКАТ, СПЕЦИАЛИЗИРУЮЩИЙСЯ НА ЦИФРОВЫХ ПРАВАХ? ИЛИ ВЫ ЗНАЕТЕ ТАКОГО СПЕЦИАЛИСТА? ТОГДА НАПИШИТЕ МНЕ ОБ ЭТОМ СЕГОДНЯ!" mean? Is this the language of the Japanese people? I believe this is Japanese or French. Plz someone translate the crazy words.


"I have the dox of the user the Cuntflaps. The thread — he is almost ready. Do you have the nudes of the Cuntflaps? Send to me today!"


----------



## Lunete (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't know cause I don't speak commie.


----------



## Faggitus Maximus (Apr 29, 2021)

Null is looking for some hot russian chicks


----------



## Casca Enjoyed It (Apr 29, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> View attachment 2129216


I got something slightly different


----------



## Big Ruski (Apr 29, 2021)

JimiHendrix said:


> i assumed it was a secret message to activate some sleeper cells Null had planted.



I can see why lolcows freak out when they get doxed lol.


----------



## Cuntflaps (Apr 29, 2021)

I did an Google like people said.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 29, 2021)

NIGGER NIGGER, NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER? NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER? NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER!
in Russian, of course


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 29, 2021)

Cuntflaps said:


> Is Putin going to put Null in Russian prison for the crime of laughing at people on the internet?


Why would he do that? Putin funds this site and about 1/8 of the users are on his payroll.


----------



## Cuntflaps (Apr 29, 2021)

What does "ВЫ АДВОКАТ, СПЕЦИАЛИЗИРУЮЩИЙСЯ НА ЦИФРОВЫХ ПРАВАХ? ИЛИ ВЫ ЗНАЕТЕ ТАКОГО СПЕЦИАЛИСТА? ТОГДА НАПИШИТЕ МНЕ ОБ ЭТОМ СЕГОДНЯ!" mean? Is this the language of the Japanese people? I believe this is Japanese or French. Plz someone translate the crazy words.


----------



## Milkis (Apr 29, 2021)

I have come from Africa to drink Zakamskii Kvass
Let my cry echo that Zakamskii Kvass is upper class


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 29, 2021)

According to Babushka it say “I love fat women please send more.”


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 29, 2021)

Whatever it means, it looks intimidating.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Apr 29, 2021)

It just says WE WILL BURY YOU over and over. Crazy guy, that Null.


----------



## I am vomit (Apr 29, 2021)

"Post surgery dilators aren't for stretching your gaping fartbox, retard."


----------



## RussianParasite (Apr 29, 2021)

Я думаю, что он хотел сказать «Россия вперёд!»


----------



## Troonos (Apr 29, 2021)

Are you a lawyer specializing in tech law? Or do you know such a specialist? Then write me about them today!


----------



## LolRaccoon (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## ZB927 (Apr 30, 2021)

Does this have anything to do with the spindly girl in Greer's video?


----------



## Crazedking (May 1, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Why would he do that? Putin funds this site and about 1/8 of the users are on his payroll.


how do you get those putin bucks? asking for a friend.


----------



## Cuntflaps (May 1, 2021)

Crazedking said:


> how do you get those putin bucks? asking for a friend.


I think you have to start a thread which includes your name and social security number. After that, the Russian hacker known as 4chan will directly deposit Putin fun bucks into your accounts monthly.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (May 2, 2021)

Is there a Nikolai Rekietachev?

Russian E-Lawyer who does streams where he drinks vodka while slave squatting?


----------



## Mr. Bung (May 3, 2021)

Copy moonspeak, paste into Google translate for corresponding language and set to translate into "English." And you have your answer.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 3, 2021)

MUP DA DOO DIDDA PO MO GUB BIDDA BE DAT TUM MUHFUGEN BIX NOOD COF BIN DUB HO MUHFUGGA MUP DA DOO DIDDA PO MO GUB BIDDA BE DAT TUM MUHFUGEN BIX NOOD COF BIN DUB HO MUHFUGGA MUP DA DOO DIDDA PO MO GUB BIDDA BE DAT TUM MUHFUGEN BIX NOOD


----------

